# Kitchen knives



## NYWoodturner (Aug 27, 2017)

Set of kitchen knives dressed in DIW from @Az Turnings. 7", 5" and 4". Steel is Elmax. All at 58 HRC

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 17 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 27, 2017)

Busy bee today! Looking good Scott. Nicely done....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 27, 2017)

Superb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bench1holio (Aug 27, 2017)

Very tidy Scott! what is the finish on the handles?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 27, 2017)

Wow, these are so nice! Definitely ready for years of use.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 27, 2017)

bench1holio said:


> Very tidy Scott! what is the finish on the handles?



It is Tru-Oil. At one point in time I was using spar varnish but I keep coming back to Tru-oil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Aug 27, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> It is Tru-Oil. At one point in time I was using spar varnish but I keep coming back to Tru-oil.


SHINY SHINY SHINY SHINY


----------



## DKMD (Aug 27, 2017)

Gorgeous! I'll start the bidding at $100...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 27, 2017)

Your wife should take those away from you before someone buys them!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 27, 2017)

robert flynt said:


> Your wife should take those away from you before someone buys them!



They are already sold. It was a custom order.


----------



## The100road (Aug 27, 2017)

Wow. I'd hate to put wear and tear on those. Way too nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 27, 2017)

Beautiful!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 28, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> They are already sold. It was a custom order.


Has the better half put in her order yet?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 28, 2017)

robert flynt said:


> Has the better half put in her order yet?



She doesn't cook - at all. Anything sharper than a butter knife holds no interest to her. I do plan to make my own set though

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 28, 2017)

Those are pretty, nice job!

Hard to go wrong with desert ironwood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 29, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> She doesn't cook - at all. Anything sharper than a butter knife holds no interest to her. I do plan to make my own set though


Bless your heart! ( I mean that in a good way) If you were me, you would have starved to death by now.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 29, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> They are already sold. It was a custom order.



Man that saved me wifey said I want them! Whew!!

Dang Scott those are nice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 29, 2017)

Those knives are right handsome! Would be a tremendous addition to any chef's kitchen. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 29, 2017)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Man that saved me wifey said I want them! Whew!!
> 
> Dang Scott those are nice



@Bigdrowdy1 I'm sure he can make more!


----------



## Molokai (Sep 4, 2017)

Great looking knives. You really raised the ladder. Now is no turning back.
We definitely need a thread on Tru oil finish by Scott....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

